# Now that theyre not a sponsor here . . .



## WendysBaconator (Nov 9, 2011)

A recent research company left this board on its own terms.  Not gonna say who , you guys should know who.  There stuff is 100% bunk.  The same week they left, i had gotten anastazole from them.  Running it 1mg ED & im getting gyno issues.  Im only running 500mgs of Test E.  This is just great.  Hope this doesnt happy to anyone else.


----------



## dav1dg90 (Nov 9, 2011)

Happened to me with some Aromasin!! But as you said I will not name names as everyone should know anyhow.


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 9, 2011)

I don't doubt your guys claims.  But I've used their aromasin w bloodwork that I posted for everyone to see.  
It seems like they aren't scammers but they must not test their shit before selling it cause too many reputable guys have had issues.  
I guess you get what you pay for.  I'd rather pay a little more to know the shit is tested before selling it.


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 9, 2011)

I dont they're bunk, but they definitely may be underdosed.


----------



## SFW (Nov 9, 2011)

^ No, they absolutely sold fake aromasin. Glad theyre gone and glad the word is out.


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 9, 2011)

SFW said:


> ^ No, they absolutely sold fake aromasin. Glad theyre gone and glad the word is out.



Hey, leave me to my fantasy. I have like three bottles left


----------



## deadlifter405 (Nov 9, 2011)

I have 3 bottles of Adex from that same supplier.  The first bottle seemed like it worked well for me.


----------



## pieguy (Nov 9, 2011)

Mine worked fine so maybe just bad luck. Ep AROMASIN.


----------



## doohgk (Nov 9, 2011)

Do all sponsors have a minimum order? All I was wanting to look at was some Nolva but the n Irealized the site  Iwas on had a 300$ min. Is that normal?


----------



## WendysBaconator (Nov 9, 2011)

Ok well ive dealt with "them" before.  I used there Aromasin in the summer.  25mgs didnt work so i had to double it to 50mgs & my gyno symptoms subsided.  Im running there adex at the moment and it is a damn joke.  Im not even gonna bother entertaining them with emails im gonna feed this crap to some tree outside


----------



## Hench (Nov 10, 2011)

Post it up, who do you use?


----------



## BP2000 (Nov 10, 2011)

Best to have some AI from one company and some other stuff from another just in case.  If that company is no longer here then nothing to worry about


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 10, 2011)

2 words....Rhymes with picstream....meptide.


----------



## Hench (Nov 10, 2011)

^yeah I wasn't very clear there at all. I meant which RC companies do you guys trust? 

I've used EP with good results, but nothing scares me more than gyno and I'm more than happy to pay the extra $$ to ensure quality.


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 10, 2011)

manpower for me.


----------



## pieguy (Nov 10, 2011)

so far, my track record has been:

precision pep: aromasin-good, cialis-underdosed, torem-tbd, clen-underdosed, t3-good
manpower: cabergoline-good
ep: clen-good, aromasin-good, t3-good
cem/rui: clen-good, t3-good, keto-good (all very overpriced)


----------



## J.thom (Nov 10, 2011)

I used EP Adex and it worked great. I also have a bottle of Clen with them that I might use next cycle. It sucks that some of you got bunk shit


----------



## bobdylan (Nov 10, 2011)

Is it just their RC chems being affected or are their actual Peps a no go also anymore?


----------



## paolo584 (Nov 10, 2011)

who the fuck is it?? why u guys scared to say??


----------



## bobdylan (Nov 10, 2011)

paolo584 said:


> who the fuck is it?? why u guys scared to say??



I feel it is blatantly obvious though nonetheless PM'd

The more I reflect on it the more I could see their GHRP-2 and Ipamorelin being under dosed or perhaps bunk all together.

Perhaps we should post their name up so their bunk business goes up in flames.

I wish all scamwhores whether it is an AAS source or an RC should be crucified and hung up for everyone to see. Fucking rotten scum I swear.


----------



## paolo584 (Nov 10, 2011)

Extreme peptide  thats what every one scared to say?   u niggas soft.lol


----------



## paolo584 (Nov 10, 2011)

Whats wrong j.thom, did the soft comment offend u?lol


----------



## bobdylan (Nov 10, 2011)

Paolo no need to turn this into a testosterone induced rage thread.

Let's keep this informative ... well somewhat


----------



## paolo584 (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh im cool bro. I guess j.thom got offended. Is all good bro


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 10, 2011)

I've used Researchstop, chemoneresearch, and EP all with success and bloodwork for confirmation.  
I've also gotten bunk aromasin from adc, with bloodwork for confirmation.  Luckily for me, even when my estradiol was at 174 I still didn't get gyno!  They actually sent me a bottle with the label upside down, and it was supposed to be human grade.


----------



## Usealittle (Nov 10, 2011)

Where do I find this..... Manpower? Or is it short for something.


----------



## coach5 (Nov 10, 2011)

Usealittle said:


> Where do I find this..... Manpower? Or is it short for something.



Easy to find with google....I'm just wondering if their Aromasin is g2g b/c I need some.


----------



## Usealittle (Nov 10, 2011)

So it's manpower.....what? 

When I google manpower all kinds of other shit comes up. Anyone want to pm me the site....?


----------



## coach5 (Nov 10, 2011)

Usealittle said:


> So it's manpower.....what?
> 
> When I google manpower all kinds of other shit comes up. Anyone want to pm me the site....?




You've got pm.


----------



## Usealittle (Nov 10, 2011)

Wow that was fast! Thx guys.... I'd rep you huge but I can't from my iPhone. When I get on my lap top I'll hit you from then. I'll keep the pms from you 2 guy.... Thx alot.


----------



## coach5 (Nov 10, 2011)

Usealittle said:


> Wow that was fast! Thx guys.... I'd rep you huge but I can't from my iPhone. When I get on my lap top I'll hit you from then. I'll keep the pms from you 2 guy.... Thx alot.



Welcome


----------



## SFW (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## OfficerFarva (Nov 10, 2011)

SFW said:


>



You must be lonely without Twist now.


----------



## KUVinny (Nov 11, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> manpower for me.



x2


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 11, 2011)

Dude you need internet help if you can't figure that out.


----------



## Usealittle (Nov 11, 2011)

What have you guys used from MPower? Cuz all his prices seem really low to good product.


----------



## dcher002 (Nov 11, 2011)

ive used their melanotan II and ghrp-2 both worked great for me.  Were they banned from the forum? I thought EP left on their own accord?


----------



## brazey (Nov 11, 2011)

MP aromasin, caber, cialis, ostarine gtg


----------



## Usealittle (Nov 11, 2011)

^^^ cool but how can he make money sellin shit so cheap?...


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 11, 2011)

Cause the shit isn't expensive. The markup is retarded.


----------



## jimm (Nov 11, 2011)

im running some picstream meptide's letro and nolva right now and its not doing shit for my lump its still there now i now there shit is bunk ill stop taking it fucking scammers!


----------



## jimm (Nov 12, 2011)

does any one wanna pm me some good sites i just went to order some stane and caber from man power and found out they dont ship to were i am in the uk apparantly! what a load of shit!


----------



## slow-90lx (Nov 12, 2011)

I have used a place that is not a sponsor  (I  P) definitely legit aromasin and letro. I am unfortunately gyno prone and their products work wonders for it.

Cheaper and used many of their products with good results.


----------



## Tris10 (Nov 12, 2011)

Just look at how much the syringes cost lol $1-1.50.. that's retarded.. obviously everything is over priced


----------



## adwal99 (Nov 12, 2011)

Tris10 said:


> Just look at how much the syringes cost lol $1-1.50.. that's retarded.. obviously everything is over priced


I just order mine online.  Box of 100 was only $20


----------



## blazer69 (Nov 12, 2011)

what site we talking about?  extreeme peptides?

i ordered some nolva there a while ago that im about to use in about a week.  is it bunk?


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 12, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> 2 words....Rhymes with picstream....meptide.


 wtf is this real? so ive been squirting shitty tasting water in m mouth that i wasted money on just for fun cuz its bunk? someone is getting stabbed tonight


----------



## OTG85 (Nov 12, 2011)

I got a shitload of ep stuff left...no wonder I crashed so hard during my last pct...clomid&nolva


----------



## Hench (Nov 12, 2011)

My Aromasin, Mel-II & Follistatin have all been G2G. They were purchased in August though, maybe they had a good period. 

Im about to run some Folli that was purchased a couple of weeks ago.....I'll report in a few days.


----------



## Hench (Nov 12, 2011)

ontopthegame85 said:


> I got a shitload of ep stuff left...no wonder I crashed so hard during my last pct...clomid&nolva



I wont use RC chems for PCT, too important. Shell out the $$ and get some tabs.


----------



## suprfast (Nov 12, 2011)

Are EP and PP related?  If nothing else they have to be buying from the same source.  They use a lot of the same labels, descriptions, pictures, etc...
I have the EP Aro and sure hope its legit.  Luckily Im running a mild dose of stuff and was told an AI helps but wasnt needed.  

Are they 98.6% garbage or did they pull that number out of their ass?  What is the normal body temp...98.6, thats it, we'll market it as 98.6%

Ill continue using it but Ill go to a board sponsor that pays their dues for my next AI.


----------



## bobdylan (Nov 12, 2011)

Wait where are you getting that purchase uses the same shit as EP?!

I hope not ... I was planning to get some peps from them since I don't trust EP anymore.


----------



## WendysBaconator (Nov 13, 2011)

suprfast said:


> Are EP and PP related?  If nothing else they have to be buying from the same source.  They use a lot of the same labels, descriptions, pictures, etc...
> I have the EP Aro and sure hope its legit.  Luckily Im running a mild dose of stuff and was told an AI helps but wasnt needed.
> *
> Are they 98.6% garbage or did they pull that number out of their ass?  What is the normal body temp...98.6, thats it, we'll market it as 98.6%*
> ...



LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Digitalash (Nov 13, 2011)

I've used a few bottles of Ep's a-dex before with no issues, same with purchase pep's. Sucks to hear so many people having issues with them though because their prices are damn inviting


----------



## jimm (Nov 13, 2011)

ive been hating on them but i havnt been running the letro long enough to be saying shit, its killing my sex drive so muist be workin ill come back in a few weeks and hopefully i can say it worked.. fingers crossed!


----------



## Usealittle (Nov 13, 2011)

anyone else use ManP?..... only got a couple guy sayin its gtg.


----------



## bb75 (Nov 13, 2011)

Howbout someone pm menthat manpower site too PLEASE......


----------



## yan (Nov 13, 2011)

Can anyone PM me Mpower website along with any others that are not fake or bunk. ty!


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Nov 13, 2011)

yan said:


> Can anyone PM me Mpower website along with any others that are not fake or bunk. ty!



DYOW...or read around....


----------



## Usealittle (Nov 13, 2011)

75..... Sent


----------



## gym66 (Nov 13, 2011)

I have been using PM since they came out.  used just about everything.  all gtg.  find out for your self order the ephedra shit will knock your socks off 2x as strong as otc stuff.


----------



## suprfast (Nov 13, 2011)

bobdylan said:


> Wait where are you getting that purchase uses the same shit as EP?!
> 
> I hope not ... I was planning to get some peps from them since I don't trust EP anymore.



Have you looked at both of their websites.  Odds of two different companies in FL both touting off their products are now made in the USA, both are 98.6% pure and both look EXACTLY THE SAME.  


EP
IGF-1 LR3 1mg (USA)

PP
IGF-1 LR3 1mg x 2ml

Same bottle, same disclaimer on bottom of bottle.  Same funky swiggly looking thing then the same exact description.  

Same company, sister company.  They are related somehow.


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Nov 14, 2011)

Interesting...

Site report for www.extremepeptide.com

vs

Site report for www.purchasepeptides.com

Same netblock owner. Also check the uptime graph. Same Linux servers and apache versions as well. Both domains last modified in November.


----------



## suprfast (Nov 14, 2011)

I forgot about doing that search.  Nice one great white


----------



## blazer69 (Nov 14, 2011)

lol. busted


----------



## bobdylan (Nov 14, 2011)

GreatWhiteTruth said:


> Interesting...
> 
> Site report for www.extremepeptide.com
> 
> ...



Wow that is fucked.

Anyone got a RELIABLE peptide source? I got about 5 rats with broken legs that could use some REAL ghrp-2 not some bunk shit that needs to be ran at 200mcg per dose.


----------



## exphys88 (Nov 15, 2011)

Not to mention that twist, the rep for extreme peptide now carries purchases banner in his signature.


----------



## booze (Nov 15, 2011)

man i thought EP were GTG!


----------



## pieguy (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm currently using PP Ghrp-2 and mod grf(1-29) and the stuff is good to go.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Nov 15, 2011)

pieguy said:


> I'm currently using PP Ghrp-2 and mod grf(1-29) and the stuff is good to go.



I agree, really good stuff


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 15, 2011)

The letro from ep seems to be ok. I'm getting a little joint soreness on it.


----------



## Hench (Nov 15, 2011)

Just started a new bottle of EP Exem, getting a little worried, possibly got some sides coming on. I'll keep a check on my E2, this shit better not be bunk. 

In other news the Folli appears to be G2G, getting same physical effects as last time, heartburn ect....


----------



## Usealittle (Nov 15, 2011)

^^^^ Was just about to say the same thing..... They sent me 2 bottles that worked(sure those there good).... Then I payed for 4 and now that I'm back on and 3wks into my cycle my gyno is growin again. So, just like me your exemastane is bunk.

It's really hard to find a company that gives consistant good product. I had the same issue with cemone.... First bottle worked, next 2.... Didn't do shit.


----------



## Hench (Nov 15, 2011)

^Chemone was bunk? Shit, was about the pay the extra $$ and purchase from them as Ive heard they are the best??? Now I dont know what to do, maybe try manpower, Sloppy says good things. 


Thankfully I have a good local source, so if the shit really hits the fan, I can have legit tabs in less than 24hours. Also got Nolva on hand at all times.


----------



## Hench (Nov 15, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> The letro from ep seems to be ok. I'm getting a little joint soreness on it.



You runnin' it as an AI or for gyno?


----------



## Usealittle (Nov 15, 2011)

Hench said:


> ^Chemone was bunk? Shit, was about the pay the extra $$ and purchase from them as Ive heard they are the best??? Now I dont know what to do, maybe try manpower, Sloppy says good things.
> 
> 
> Thankfully I have a good local source, so if the shit really hits the fan, I can have legit tabs in less than 24hours. Also got Nolva on hand at all times.





No sayin all the time there bunk, got first bottle worked great! Removed all gyno and signs of it. Next 2 nothin..... So, you make the choice.

To be honest I would gladly pay the high price it I knew I could count on them time and time again. But untill "they" send me something good.... Not gettin anymore of my money. F that


----------



## Hench (Nov 15, 2011)

Usealittle said:


> To be honest I would gladly pay the high price it I knew I could count on them time and time again. But untill "they" send me something good.... Not gettin anymore of my money. F that



This. 


I know the markup on these products is INSANE, especially at the prices Chemone charge......does nobody want to make a shitload by providing consistent, effective AI's & Peps?


----------



## doohgk (Nov 15, 2011)

Could someone please PM me a good site to get my test E, armo, and nolva from?

I sware I've been trying to do the work myself and have been doing a lot of research. I'm even fairly certain the site I'm going with is legit, but this thread has terrified me because I have no clue what you guys are talking about. Everyone seems to understand all the "code words" and abbreviations but I'm extremely new. So I would really appreciate if someone could just let me know where is safe to go. Thanks very much.


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 15, 2011)

Hench said:


> You runnin' it as an AI or for gyno?



Lol, both. Apparently their aromasin is complete garbage. however, I do think their letro is legit, it may be slightly underdosed but I think it's ok.

Maybe their scam is to sell you bunk adex and aromasin, so you get gyno and you panic, then you buy a shit ton of nolva/letro from them


----------



## Hench (Nov 15, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> Lol, both. Apparently their aromasin is complete garbage. however, I do think their letro is legit, it may be slightly underdosed but I think it's ok.
> 
> Maybe their scam is to sell you bunk adex and aromasin, so you get gyno and you panic, then you buy a shit ton of nolva/letro from them



Ive got some of their letro as well, I seem to be pretty resistant to gyno but my buddy has some in both nips. He's going to run it soon and Ill report back with the results. 


Keep me updated please Vib.


----------



## FrankJames (Nov 15, 2011)

i had purchased some albuterol, it works fine. but from the sister i purchased some GHRP -2 and 1295... not sure about that yet.


----------



## blazer69 (Nov 15, 2011)

hmmm. i guess ill have to try out manpower for my next order.  it seems like the best choice left.


----------



## ExtremePeptide (Nov 16, 2011)

Okay im going to respond to this crap once and then close the book on it. You know I've never seen a bigger batch of BS in my life.

*To the OP* - care to explain why in one thread you praise us, then start this thread bashing us, then dont have the nerve to post in our forum when we are here or email us when clearly we have an established refund/exchange policy?

If you have an issue you need to come to us with it and itll be fixed. That is of course unless you have some reason for preferring to post like a child and not following the channels that we have in place to handle this sort of thing.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...some-input-you-peptide-gurus.html#post2458184

*To SFW* - let me give you guys a bit of background on this whole story so you know the truth. Whatever happened between him and twist is their business. EP didnt ask for that to be done and doesnt condone trying to give anything but a truthful statement about our products. I had mod rights over our forum the whole time and never deleted any posts from SFW.

I got a pm from SFW which said something like this (I'm paraphrasing) "Your exemestane is bunk and so is your MT2. Fix it now!"

Within 2 hours this guy had a pm back with our office phone number asking him to call and speak to the owners and the exact wording was "I'll make sure that youre taken care of"

Now this was when we were using an old supplier and we had a few complaints on ONE batch of exemestane. So it haad already been brought to my attention a few hours earlier that day and all I asked was that he call and speak to us directly and he wouldve had two new bottles in the next days mail.

No call and no pm back. Ever! Apparently it was more important to this guy to have an enemy then to get his products. So thats his issue.

oh and BTW, in our forum about a month later he posted "Their MT2 is good but their exeme is bunk" So now he flip flopped his story on that too. You post nothing but offensive stuff on this board. Why you get a kick out of that I'll never know. Its a shame that you preferred to make us an enemy when we did everything we could to make you a friend.

We will never ever ever knowingly sell a product that isnt up to standard and if we do we will let our clients know and replace it or refund them.

Many of you will probably remember when we got a bad batch of clen back in march. What did we do? We emailed every client we had. At the time it was over 2000 and let them all know that we got a bad batch and if they felt that they received some to email us and it would be replaced immediately.

This cost us a fortune but we did it because it was the right thing to do. How many companies would do this huh? Most would just sit back and wait for the people to complain, then give them the run around about getting a refund. NOT US! We were not only proactive but 100% upfront about the mistake and immediately offered to fix it.

*To the guy who said something about "Underdosed peps" *- clearly you have absolutely no knowledge of peptides or how they work or the manufacturing process used to produce them. Peptides are NOT an expensive product and the price drops drastically as you buy them in bulk. Nobody "Underdoses" a peptide. Thats the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard. If a company "Underdosed" or bought an inferior product then they dont deserve to be in business. Seriously thats the most ridiculous thing. These are all quality controlled products with a shit load of testing done on them before they make it to us.

*To the guy who said maybe they underdose some products to sell us others* - Give me a break! So you seriously think we would sabotage our own company for the sake of selling an extra $24.99 bottle of letro. Whoops you caught us! thats been our businesss plan the whole time hahaha we sure fooled you didnt we! Do a small bit of searching online and youll find that the same products that youre bashing are praised everywhere else. Actually its been our business plan since the beginning to keep a few bunk bottles of chems around just waiting for your order. ITS A Big  conspiracy!!!! Give me a break!

*To the guy who called us a sc*m*. How dare you bro. seriously. You hide behind a computer screen and bash us when you have no idea the blood and sweat that has gone into our company. Do a google search on us man. Seriously. If you find 1 review out of 100 negative I'd be surprised. You are a follower that clearly cant make up his own mind as to whats real and whats not.If you had a good experience then thats what it was. Dont negate that because a few people who have an agenda start a bash fest saying otherwise.

*To SloppyJ* - you know I really like you and I still do. You were one of the biggest fans we had on this board. I even asked twist who you were because you said so many nice things about us. Now you turn around and flip flop your story like that? Come on bro - youre a much better guy than to follow after the crowd. I believe that about you.

*Same goes for exphysiologist.* - Great guy who had a good experience with us. Why in the world would you let a few people who have other motives shake you from your own reality?

OMG and the funniest of all. That we are pp. Let me break down the silliness of this statement and you guys can mull it over as you see fit.

We have the largest if not one of the largest retail peptide and chemical sites online. I dont think anyone will argue with this.

So in our infinite wisdom we decided that in an effort to boost our bottom line we would spend the money to create a competing company, charge different prices and when we pulled off of the boards, as we had planned to do for a while, to put this company up there. Wow man what an ingenius plan. To bet against ourselves.

Why in the world would we do such a thing? huh? Companies with shitty reps do that. we have one of the best reputations online. whats the point?

Purchase peptides uses pinnacle cart. We also use pinnacle cart. Wow one of the largest shopping cart softwares in the world has two clients in the same industry. What are the odds???

You online geniuses need to really take a hard look in the mirror. If posting these things and bashing someone and some company who has always gone the distance for you makes you feel like more of a man then be my guest. Threads like this die a quick death anyhow. 

But when you have a company that was nothing but praised for nine months here. Who went above and beyond anything that was required of them to ensure your satisfaction, offered you one hell of a product at a FAIR price and then you come back and spit in our face? Makes me sick!

To everyone who is happy with our services who is reading this sorry excuse for a thread. Thank you for your continued patronage. You will continue to receive the same excellent service and products from us as you always have. From the bottom of our hearts we appreciate you.


----------



## ExtremePeptide (Nov 16, 2011)

One more thing. I wont be replying to this thread any longer so if anyone has questions or comments that they would like us to see them please send them in a PM.

We arent a sponsor here any longer and the board rules need to be respected.

Also our choice to no longer advertise had nothing to do with the boards themselves. It was a business decision and one that we made months ago.

Youve got a good admin in prince. I've spoken to him on a number of occasions and hes a very decent human being that cares about his members. So a big thank you to him for running a good board and for allowing us to be a sponsor here.


----------



## GMC1 (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm on my 2nd bottle of Aromisin from EP and have had no issues.
I got a mild case of gyno while on Adex that I got from my TRT clinic and switched to the Aromisin. So, what I've used from them has been GTG...


----------



## GMO (Nov 16, 2011)

EP's Aromasin, Clomid, Nolva and IGF-1 DES were all g2g for me...


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 16, 2011)

ExtremePeptide said:


> *To the guy who said maybe they underdose some products to sell us others* - Give me a break! So you seriously think we would sabotage our own company for the sake of selling an extra $24.99 bottle of letro. Whoops you caught us! thats been our businesss plan the whole time hahaha we sure fooled you didnt we! Do a small bit of searching online and youll find that the same products that youre bashing are praised everywhere else. Actually its been our business plan since the beginning to keep a few bunk bottles of chems around just waiting for your order. ITS A Big  conspiracy!!!! Give me a break!



I assume you are talking about me^^^^^

First off, what I said, I said it jokingly. If you didn't see that, I'm actually a little surprised because what I said is pretty ridiculous. However, since computer screens dont convey emotion too well, I can see how you were mistaken. Next time I'll put a  sign, so even an idiot can see that I was joking.


Second, how the fuck do you explain that I was getting gyno symptoms while I was taking 25mg ed and sometimes 25mg 2x a day of your aromasin? When 12.5mg of another sources aromasin was good for me?

Third, you're not gonna reply to this thread? Why is this? maybe because you "think" everything you said just clears up all our concerns? That's a pussy move.


----------



## pieguy (Nov 16, 2011)

good read this morning


----------



## Usealittle (Nov 16, 2011)

Iv got EP exeamstane..... First time around when you guys sent me your product (on another board) you sent 2 bottles, I had to up it to 75mg ed before I saw the change witch took 3wks to happin. Buy that time at that dose the stuff was almost gone. Then I turned right back around and payed for 4 bottles and now that I'm back on I'm takin 100mg ed for the last 2wks and still nothing, I started at 75 again cuz you guys told me it needed to build in the system..... Whatever. My gyno is growing everyday and the just you sold me ain't helpin.


----------



## Usealittle (Nov 16, 2011)

ExtremePeptide said:


> One more thing. I wont be replying to this thread any longer so if anyone has questions or comments that they would like us to see them please send them in a PM.
> 
> We arent a sponsor here any longer and the board rules need to be respected.
> 
> ...




You guys must remember me from MD.....

You guys thought that I had a  affiliation with nextG and I wouldn't give you a good review... Witch after I was done I did give you a glowing review! I did say I needed to use more then I though I should to get results but for the money I was paying I had no problems with it and was happy to find a company that put out a good product. Then 1month later I ordered 4bottles from you posted that I was puttin another order to help pub you up. But now that I'm using it.... It sucks.

I know you said you where not gonna reply to this thread again but I really think you should.


----------



## Hench (Nov 16, 2011)

Hench said:


> Just started a new bottle of EP Exem, getting a little worried, possibly got some sides coming on. I'll keep a check on my E2, this shit better not be bunk.
> 
> In other news the Folli appears to be G2G, getting same physical effects as last time, heartburn ect....



25mg of Exem for the past three days, subjects report dry, slightly sore joints and a vascular appearance. 

Product is G2G. 


Usealittle, I feel for you bro, that fucking sucks. EP do have great customer service, speak to them and Im sure they'll send out replacement products if you so wish.


----------



## Usealittle (Nov 16, 2011)

When did you get it? I got mine months back and they have been in a cool dark place sense then.

Again I'm not sayin there always bunk.... Cuz I have got great product from them before, but not this time.

If they want to send me new I will for sure try it. Yes, iv have good dealings with them. Fast and good service.


----------



## Hench (Nov 16, 2011)

Usealittle said:


> When did you get it? I got mine months back and they have been in a cool dark place sense then.
> 
> Again I'm not sayin there always bunk.... Cuz I have got great product from them before, but not this time.
> 
> If they want to send me new I will for sure try it. Yes, iv have good dealings with them. Fast and good service.



Made quite a large order in August, all my AI prods were purchased then. 

Hope you get this resolved.


----------



## Usealittle (Nov 16, 2011)

We'll see.....


----------

